# Lowveld Lodge billing issues - again



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 1, 2011)

I emailed them and told them I had prepaid my 2011 week. I got another bill today. I called Trading Places to confirm I had given them the 2011 week, and I had. These people with LL are so annoying!
Liz


----------

